# How do I handle taxes?



## Crack Artists (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey I was just wondering how I can go about organizing my taxes for the month or year. Does anyone know of any good documents or something to go by?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Crack Artists, well, you could find a local tax accountant. If you choose them to do your taxes for you, they may have a preference as to what software or method of keeping records they'd like you to use, so they can process your taxes easier thereby making their life easier, and your bill lighter. 

Alot of folks around here to mention they use Quickbooks. If you search Quickbooks, you'll see the feedback. It is a good program. Most important thing will be what the person doing your taxes wants you to use, alot of times, it seems to be Quickbooks. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Blankdogtag (Dec 17, 2008)

hi 
going to a accountant is the best thing to do when 1st starting off. I will cost a few hundred to get started and after you learn the ropes a simple quick books will do fine. 
just save your invoices for all the items you buy. If selling on ebay dont forget to tell your accountant there are selling fee that you payout. If taking credit card also let them know that.


----------



## flirteegirl (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Crack Artists,
It is important to keep everything related to your business in regards to expenses and revenue. You can use software to help you keep track as well. But you can also do it by hand. Also, don't forget about your sales and use taxes. Those should either be filed monthly or quarterly with your state. PM me if you need additional info. I am an accountant.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

I only have to file taxes yearly in July, amazing for me. I suggest finding an accountant and getting setup with Quickbooks. It will take care of EVERYTHING.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i have all my expenses/etc figured out, just need to find the forms for s-corp and personal. i also have to play catch up so i think i need to file an extension.... grrrrr..... i was looking on the irs site but it turned me off. i might just do hr block and see what they cost to file. hopefully i wont get taken.

b


----------



## PrintsCharming (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey whats up, i saw your show at AS220 in rhody last month. Small world. Get a *local *accountant man, trust me save you a headache and they know stuff you'll never figure out. It's better to spend the money because *they will save you money*. Also quickbooks works (not recomended) but if your just starting, save all receipts and break out the crack pencil. Get one of those folding board one-writes and organize it into supplies, equipment, random expences, income. Good luck!


----------



## edzts (Jul 18, 2006)

Dome Ledger book is the easiest and most precise for any small business. I've used the book for over 25 yrs, Dome Products Online


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

When using an accoutant for the first time what are some good questions to ask?


----------



## PrintsCharming (Jan 21, 2009)

how much they charge would be my first question. Some can be expensive. You wana find one that is kinda small time, works outta there house or does it after hours for extra cash. Ask them if they handle alot of small business accounts, some could just focus on house mortgage for example.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Robert H said:


> When using an accoutant for the first time what are some good questions to ask?


 
How do they handle things when a client is selected for audit? Do they stand by their work, or are there additional fees? Will they go to court? Fees?


----------

